# Just had an approach for some of my photos



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I've just had an approach from BARC NW for some of my photos that I took at Croft back in April time to use on their website. www.barcnw.co.uk

Not sure where I stand as I know circuits can be a bit precious with regards to photographs etc.

Any suggestions?

I am going to reply that I've got no problem but want to check with Croft before allowing them access to my images!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

you own the copyright...would be my gut reaction.

BARC NW are good bunch though...i would say that though in fairness i watch a lot of BARC meets at OP.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

On public land I own the copyright but in this case because I took the shot on Croft Circuit land I think I need accreditation. 

Dropped Croft a note to see what they say - I would like to allow them to use my images. Really quite flattered!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Well, I dropped a note to the guys at Croft and they said it wasn't a problem. Great.

I then got a 2nd e-mail saying that they were really impressed with my work and asked me to keep in contact with them for future work or opportunities. They've passed my details onto all the people at Motorsport News and Autosport as well.

Result - dead chuffed with that!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

EddieB said:


> Well, I dropped a note to the guys at Croft and they said it wasn't a problem. Great.
> 
> I then got a 2nd e-mail saying that they were really impressed with my work and asked me to keep in contact with them for future work or opportunities. They've passed my details onto all the people at Motorsport News and Autosport as well.
> 
> Result - dead chuffed with that!


That's great news well done


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Great job man doing something right there!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Not surprised Eddie. Your shots are great.

Great news on the press stuff as well.

:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Congrats sir.

Can we see said pictures?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, and to think I've only been doing photography for 12 months.

It's something I really want to break into and decided to make a real concious effort to get loads of practice in this year and then to start touting about my work next year. But to get this sort of feedback when I still consider myself a real newbie to it all makes all the hardwork and effort really rewarding. Although I don't see it as hardwork as I thoroughly enjoy it!

I've still got a lot of areas to develop but that will come with practice and experience as with most things.

I can't get access to Flickr at work but of the top of my head my flickr account is www.flickr.com/photos/edbookless - there are loads of sets on there from BTCC, British Drift Championship, Jim Clark Rally but the one that I've been contacted about was the BARC set.

Or my website is www.edbooklessphotography.co.uk which shows a handful of my photos. Still needs to be updated with BDC and BTCC photos from the last 2 weeks! But processing over 4k images is a wee bit time consuming!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

some great pictures there mate, well done.


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

try your luck with BARC NW give them use of you photos in return for press pass to events


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

EddieB said:


> But processing over 4k images is a wee bit time consuming!


opinion:
yes, which is why you need to be ruthless with keepers - select the best, put 20-25-50 through and spend time to get them looking GOOD. Then put them up. Make sure you're representing the level of work you want to show to the world. And do it ASAP after you get home! They need really to be up within a couple of days, preferably within 24 hours.

I do it with a batch process and then preview everything - only the stuff that's worth spending time on gets it, and then it's out. If I want to improve it again, I have time to do that later. News gets old and it's no longer relevant, so speed is important. Slow card readers are annoying, as are slow processors. I waste time with that, but how much? It's not *that* important to me, so I can live with it for the time being.

Get your processes in place and the rest will deal with itself. You want to be pro, then act like it: work professionally and consistently in the field and in front of your computer (at least when working with photos) and you'll be less stressed and more routined, giving you an understanding of what really eats time and where the priorities need to be set for you. And then you've set a bar which will be high in terms of delivering the goods on time, on budget and of good quality - so you should expect to receive something in turn.

HtH.

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers Bret - I use LR3 at the moment to workflow my process but I am working on a process at the moment of speeding up my output rate.

One of my issues I face at the moment is 5 year old Macbook but that should be resolved shortly.

I am working on the premise of top 4 go on my website, and the rest go on Flickr.
I have a Flickr stream on my website to link up the 2. 

Being an accountant I'm incredibly focused on time saving and process optimisation - it's in my blood! Not going to get too excited just yet but just need keep on plugging away improving my images.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

This is excellent news Ed


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news Eddie. Just checked out your Flickr, some fantastic shots there


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats Ed :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Looking good Eddie, my only advice having dealt with publishers before and shot for mags in the IPC media stable is give nothing away and make sure you receive payment for every image you give them.
The guys at PVW are great and they do get a number of unsolicited images but they did pay for my time, studio and images when they use them, its all business at the end of the day.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

honesty pays mate, great result


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice one Eddie, keep at it - it's a 24/7 job if you go full time but soooo worth it!!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thanks folks for the kinds words! Not sure i'll be giving up the day job for quite a while yet!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

EddieB said:


> Thanks folks for the kinds words! Not sure i'll be giving up the day job for quite a while yet!


Sensible, photography these days is a second or third income stream unless you are in the very small minority. Also whens there is less pressure you'll enjoy it more.


----------

